
Ask HN: How can I make the most of a hurricane? - jacobwilliamroy
So there&#x27;s currently a non-zero chance that a hurricane will make landfall in my area this week. I feel like there ought to be some kind of scientific thing I could be doing in parallel with my doomsday preparations. I don&#x27;t have a weather balloon, but I do have some gopros which are pretty tough. Should I set them up on the coastline where the hurricane is supposed to arrive? Should I go visit a university? What can a layman like me do to study a real live hurricane?<p>I can provide more details if necessary.
======
bausshf
Before you start studying them, you should probably find a specific subject to
study about hurricanes, because there are A LOT.

To figure that out you could answer some of these questions:

Why do you want to study the hurricane?

What's the size of the hurricane and what are the expected results of it?
(Catastrophic, minor damage etc.)

Do you want to study the aftermath or not?

After answering those questions then you should have an idea yourself of what
exactly you're interested in about the hurricane and from that point on you
can probably think of what you need to do in order to study the hurricane.

------
paulcole
Have you thought about setting up a wind-powered crypto mining rig?

